# Sevcon espAC 48V ... Help dcf? Quick-E!!



## adsport69 (Dec 7, 2019)

So a picture tells a thousand words, here I have a motor temp/ torque cutback, but I can't see where or why. or even how i get a factor of 0.007 - this i imagine is why the motor barely spins. I imagine it is derived from the motor temp divided by the torque cut back. But I can't find a value for torque back - is this another function from somewhere else - maybe someone else has seen it and can help.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Make sure there's a temp sensor attached, and that it's working properly. It will cut back if it doesn't read one, or it's too hot.


----------



## adsport69 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks Travis, I don't have one connected at the mo, but I also don't think it is configured to have one (as in the temp sensor i have "none" selected). I have noticed that the inverter is set to speed control mode, and with no load on I guess that could also be why it is low. I tried to change it to Torque/ Speed mode, but it did not take it. 

Sevcon no longer support this espAC inverter officially, I have tried. Just wish I could find a dcf somewhere for one as maybe it will clean up the "default" one inside my inverter which is also preventing me from saving out a dcf. As i get a 5630,1 error "Abort" message.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

So, this inverter came with the motor, correct?

The DCF is inside the inverter already. Not sure why you need a DCF if its already configured. Might check your CAN cable, and also what DVT version you have and if you have admin rights or not.


----------



## adsport69 (Dec 7, 2019)

Well no, I actually bought two inverters before I started down this route, then bought a motor. I went for Sevcon's as I use two of the Gen 5 Size 9s in each bus (below) at work. I have DVT Customer Version 13.9 - maybe it is too new to cope with the espAC however I got the eds file from Sevcon (now Borgwarner).

I have managed to load dcf and edit them at work, so i dont think it is permissions, I just think something is wrong with the one inside my inverter. When I save out a DCF I get this error about an expected integer, and the word "Abort" appears in the EDS section of the object dictionary. Hence my thoughts about a good clean dcf.

CAN Is good comms is good, and I can see plenty of data from the inverter, just these niggles over being stuck in speed control and not being able to save out the dcf.

Hoping to get on with building the car over the upcoming holidays...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

What is the error, screenshot it.


----------



## adsport69 (Dec 7, 2019)

thanks for coming back to me, please see the screen shot, From the errors I think the word "Abort" appears in EDS number field where it should be an integer (at least that's what is tells me).

So I can't save out a DCF, also I don't seem to have the option to select Torque/Speed mode.


----------



## adsport69 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey Frodus, any ideas whats going on? You don't have a clean reasonable or base .dcf do you for an espAC? I can't believe I cant find one on the internet. I'm pretty sure this "abort" text is messing my dcf saving up. thanks


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope, No idea. Never worked with espAC, only Gen4.

Run the EDS generator again, see if that works. Beyond that, no clue.


----------

